# Rail Joiners...Happy camper



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

Most people may be aware of these but I wasn't and thought I'd share. I was looking for rail joiners for my now no longer made Aristocraft track. I came across Uncle Herm's Track Joiners at trackjoiners.com and bought enough #332 for my small oval track. It has made all the difference in the world and I no longer am derailing. I ran 25 minutes yesterday carrying a heavy load with no problems. I have run several hours now with the same consistent results. I ordered the ball end screwdriver and allen wrench but the screwdriver was all I really needed. These are heavy and well designed and you can space the rail for the clickety clack sound if you want. The screws really hold the sections together well.


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

+1 for Uncle herm's clamps. Used them on my now-defunct garden railroad, and have a whole pile of them leftover now. I use them on indoor pieces that had the original slip-on joiners removed, and they hold track together quite well when screwed down tight.

Was nice to get the allen wrenches with each purchase too. Distinctive with the rounded end so you could work the screws at an angle.

Good product. I'd recommend them to anybody.


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

Sampug394 said:


> +1 for Uncle herm's clamps. Used them on my now-defunct garden railroad, and have a whole pile of them leftover now. I use them on indoor pieces that had the original slip-on joiners removed, and they hold track together quite well when screwed down tight.
> 
> Was nice to get the allen wrenches with each purchase too. Distinctive with the rounded end so you could work the screws at an angle.
> 
> Good product. I'd recommend them to anybody.


My little live steam set up hauling stone with no issues. Now I can concentrate on building a bridge.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think Uncle Herms were made under a different name a while back. They are the first rail clamps I ever used. I was running track power then. Never had a connection problem. I find them easier to put on than Brand X . I really like them 
They have been unavailable for a while I am glad to see they are back. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They look virtually identical to the original Hillmans clamps, which was sold to the Silvergate guys, had availability problems, and I believe the company was bought back by the original owner.

The site is back: http://www.hillmanrailclamps.com/

Dunno about how available they are. They also make the best bridge clamps in my opinion.

Greg


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
I was thinking the same thing. I looked at my Hillmans and my Split Jaws.
The Uncle Herm's appear to have more of an angle cut liked the Split Jaw instead of the straight rectangular cut of a Hillman.










Split Jaw with angle cut compared to Hillman with rectangular cut.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I definitely prefer Uncle Herms. The problem I had with the Hillman was after I remove the joiner that small strip on top breaks off.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

The reason the Hillman clamps fail is inherent in their design. The sharp cornered slot when tightened against the tapered (wedge) shaped rail base cracks at the corner due to the forces exerted on the tip of the capturing finger. If Hillman had used a cutter with even a small radius in that corner the failure rate would have been less, but still much higher than the Split Jaw. The Split Jaw clamp with it's larger radius and tapered leg to catch the base of the rail is, in my opinion, the optimum design for the application. It will adapt itself to almost any rail base profile provided the base is not too narrow.
Based on the photo on Uncle Herm's site, I would be prepared to say that his would perform in a very similar fashion to the Split Jaw clamp, due to a very similar design.
FWIW Bob C.


----------

